# Smoked Turkey Chops



## snbooker (Mar 17, 2013)

HELP! I noticed that I was given smoked turkey chops instead of regular turkey chops when I made my purchase from the farmer's market yesterday.

Now what? How do I prepare these with adding them in collards or beans?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 17, 2013)

Treat them like ham hocks. Greens would be good. Maybe red beans and rice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2013)

What are turkey chops?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 17, 2013)

+1, Craig.

Or try this:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/smoked-turkey-wild-rice-black-bean-soup-76634.html

Not sure what turkey chops are either, GG, but if they're smoked, I'm there!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2013)

I had never hear of them until I lived in the Philadelphia area.

The local butcher shops used to slice bone in turkey and chicken breasts across the breasts so you ended up with a medallion of meat similar to a pork chop or a lamb chop.  You could get three or so from a chicken breast and several from a turkey breast.  I have not seen them since.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2013)

If this is what the OP means by turkey chops, It's best served as you would any white meat poultry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> If this is what the OP means by turkey chops, It's best served as you would any white meat poultry.



Interesting. I've never seen them cut that way. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1, Craig.
> 
> Or try this:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/smoked-turkey-wild-rice-black-bean-soup-76634.html
> 
> Not sure what turkey chops are either, GG, but if they're smoked, I'm there!


That's just what I was thinking.


----------

